# Please help/ Dx for Knee



## bella2 (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi, I was really looking for some help with a knee dx.
The Doctor has the dx listed as " maceration of the medial meniscus,"
I've looked everywhere and I'm hoping some other coders have run into this dx. Any help is greatly appreciated, thanks in advance for any responses


----------



## vmatt (Jul 11, 2009)

*Knee DX*

According to Taber's maceration is a softening.  When looking up softening of the meniscus Encoder Pro and ICD-9 goes to 733.92. Hope this helps.


----------



## bella2 (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks, it definitely helps.


----------

